# σιδηροδρομοσπονδολόγηση...



## UsualSuspect (Feb 22, 2011)

Η μεγαλύτερη ελληνική λέξη; 
http://www.artandlife.gr/2-trainspotting_sidirodromospondologisi_toy_irvine_welsh


----------



## nickel (Feb 22, 2011)

Τι, έτσι θα τη βγάλεις; Δεν θα μας πεις τη σχέση της με το _trainspotting_;

Όσο για το «μεγαλύτερη», περίμενε, ακούω τον Σαραντάκο να 'ρχεται... :)


----------



## UsualSuspect (Feb 22, 2011)

νομίζω ότι είναι σαφέστατο... και αντιγράφω:
"...ο λόγος συμπληρώνει το σώμα και το σώμα τον λόγο, οι χαρακτήρες αποκτούν υπερβατική υπόσταση και μετουσιώνονται σταδιακά στις πολλαπλές εκδοχές της αληθινής τους «εικόνας», που αποτελεί και την πραγματική τους εξάρτηση."


----------



## nickel (Feb 23, 2011)

Όποιος αντιληφθεί τη σχέση της σπονδής με το _Trainspotting_, είτε έχει να κάνει με τρένα είτε με ηρωίνη, ας μας πει. Δυο σελίδες Urban δεν (μου) έλυσαν το μυστήριο.


----------



## sarant (Feb 23, 2011)

23 γράμματα στην ονομαστική, καλή επίδοση. Μεγαλύτερη δεν είναι, όπως κι αν το μετράς, αλλά καλή.
Σύνοψη των μακρύτερων, εδώ:
http://hellenisteukontos.blogspot.com/2010/03/what-is-longest-word-of-modern-greek.html


----------



## daeman (Feb 23, 2011)

αλληλοσυμπληρωνόμενοι συγκοινωνοδοχειοφορείς :)


----------

